# Sometimes i hate you UK members! ;o)



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Once again im envious of you UK members. ive had HH: Nemesis/Throne of Lies pre-ordered and paid for from the BL website for a couple of months now. im still waiting (i havent even had the email my order has been shipped!) and even when it gets released its about a 2 week wait for postage to Australia. grrrr... just shits me when im still waiting for a book to be released (then a 2 week wait on top of that!) but then i come on here and some people have already read and reviewed it!

you UK people are very lucky not to be kept waiting like the rest of the world.


----------



## Cloysterpete (Apr 30, 2010)

Dude, you've pre-ordered two items that come out on 5th August and your wondering why they haven't shipped yet?. 

I always do wonder why so many people on here only buy direct through the publisher?, is there a particular reason for paying full rrp for the books?.

Try www.bookdepository.com, far cheaper than Black Library (plus they have 10% vouchers atm), free shipping to Aus and they'll get it to you far quicker I bet.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Cloysterpete said:


> Dude, you've pre-ordered two items that come out on 5th August and your wondering why they haven't shipped yet?.
> 
> I always do wonder why so many people on here only buy direct through the publisher?, is there a particular reason for paying full rrp for the books?.
> 
> Try www.bookdepository.com, far cheaper than Black Library (plus they have 10% vouchers atm), free shipping to Aus and they'll get it to you far quicker I bet.


Black Library releases its products much earlier. They say August but they are actually available now. Its his country's distance that makes delivery harder.

I pay full because I want them earlier then the normal release date in stores.


----------



## Cloysterpete (Apr 30, 2010)

You learn something new every day lol. My books don't get read for like years anyway so it wouldn't benefit me.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Well if it's any consolation, they have to drive on the wrong side of the street :taunt:













'course, I have to put up with Celine Dion :shok:

Perhaps moving isn't entirely out of the question...


----------

